#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Producing electrical energy

## weapon11

producing electrical energy by inductive effect in dry air...........................................................................................
 :): 





  Similar Threads: utlilization of electrical energy by j.b gupta Need an E-Book for Utilisation of Electrical Energy & Traction Electrical energy e-books collection utilization of electrical energy book by taylors Bagasse as a electrical Energy

----------


## Uday_00

do u want to generate electricity or transmit electricity by induction??

----------

